# Storing a saddle in the car



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I had a sedan, so mine just had to sit like yours is, but I wonder if you could get some kind of box or something to sit it on, if the back of your car is big enough?

Something like the top section of this.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a couple of points. I'd put it in the boot, provided you've got a tonneau, where it's out of sight. And check it'd be covered on your insurance if you were to lose your car.
Don't leave it there on a very hot day if it's got any form of air flocking. And if it's leather you'll probably need to oil it more regularly.
I regularly carry a saddle in the car for long periods without any problems.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I laid my english saddles on their sides. Western ones were usually placed on the pommel, but occasionally on their sides. I clean and oil/condition frequently so that was not an issue.

I agree about intense heat being hard on the flocking in knee rolls.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Western saddles should be stored as tho on a horse with the fenders criss-crossed underneath. Storing on the horn results in crushed leather and or broken stitching.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

For short term storage, I've just put my (English) saddles pommel down in the passenger or back seat. Recently I started storing my western saddle in the car most of the time since I'm using it on 2 horses that live at different barns. I've heard that storing a western saddle on its pommel can bend in the skirt on the front and make it interfere with the horse's shoulders, so I built a PVC pipe frame that fits in the back seat of my truck. Very handy!

The frame without a saddle:









Holding my dressage saddle:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Verona, THAT is cool!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Verona, I like your saddle stand. A lot. Not sure if it would work with my car because I've only got two doors, but I'm trying to think of some way I could rig it up. 

My saddle is a leather dressage saddle with traditional flocking, I just bought it and I'm a little bit in love with it. 

I don't have one of those hatch cover things or insurance so I'm not too worried about that. If it gets stolen it gets stolen, I'll probably have a cry about it but I'll deal with it. I have a theory that because my car is old and cheap and slow no one will want to steal it/break into it because they think there is nothing there. Also my windows are super tinted, and it's parked in an undercover carpark. 

Is it worth keeping them in a saddle bag or is it as much of a muchness?

Thank you for all your replies!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saskia, what kind of car do you have? Depending on how the hatch is positioned and if you use the back seat at all, you could probably fold down one of your back seats and be able to use a saddle stand similar to what verona posted. Now I'm actually considering making one for my car, to be honest (I drive a 1986 Ford Escort GT).


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a Toyota Echo. I could sacrifice my back seats, its kind of dead space anyway, I'd use it more it's just a pain to access.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yours would be easier to build a saddle rack like verona's for than my car would be, to be honest. You have more vertical space than my car does.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd look at trying to rig something in the back portion so you can access it through the hatchback. Maybe folding the back seat down if you need the room and they go down flat (I didn't find many useful photos of what the interior looks like with the hatch open in a quick Google search, so not quite sure how it would work) Maybe a free standing rack like this would fit? Saddle Stands for Vehicles


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm cleaning the backseat of my pickup out so I can make one or two of these. It's such a pain trying to heave my 55lb roper up on top of all the crap I have back there, and I just bought an english saddle I'll probably just keep with me so I don't have to hike up to the tack room since my english horse doesn't ground tie yet, lol.

Btw, Verona, I saved your pictures and that site so I have pictures to go off when I start building this spring (if it ever gets here!)! 

I honestly never even thought of a saddle rack in my truck..lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZookeeperAndi (Nov 14, 2020)

verona1016 said:


> For short term storage, I've just put my (English) saddles pommel down in the passenger or back seat. Recently I started storing my western saddle in the car most of the time since I'm using it on 2 horses that live at different barns. I've heard that storing a western saddle on its pommel can bend in the skirt on the front and make it interfere with the horse's shoulders, so I built a PVC pipe frame that fits in the back seat of my truck. Very handy!
> 
> The frame without a saddle:
> 
> ...


Can you send me measurements please? Very interested in making one like this for my dressage saddle. Thanks! Email is [email protected]


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

MOD NOTE: This thread is more than 5 years old. Please check the date of threads suggested by the "Recommended Reading" feature. The IT team is working solutions. This thread is now closed. 

We appreciate everyones' patience with this transition.


----------

